# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Kai's hexed bookmark

## schattentanz

Yeah .. so much for "bookmarks don't take long" ..

My idea was, create a bookmark with a hexmap ... 
The result: a complete map of an entire continent ...

Took a while longer than expected - after all I wanted to get the most suitable part of the world onto the bookmark ..
Turned out, the eastcoast won  :Smile: 



So, here we go; graphics made with hexographer, free edition, labeling with Powerpoint, compass rose scavenged from the internet  :Very Happy:  :





Kind regards,
Kai

----------

